

How we built Dojo Learning - part 1 - lux
http://www.dojolearning.com/siteblog-post-action/id.32/title.how-we-built-dojo-learning-part-1

======
lux
This is the first part of a six-part blog post I wrote talking about how we
built our startup, Dojo Learning, from my perspective as co-founder/lead
developer.

